# My may Garden



## tbow388 (May 13, 2013)

Here is the garden as of this weekend.







Here are some veggie shots.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 13, 2013)

Looks good, i'm just getting started planting mine, we had a hard frost last night...but it will be back to the 70's tomorrow. 

SR


----------



## Walt41 (May 13, 2013)

Looking good, have to get my greenhouse covered this week, frost warning still up here.


----------



## farmer steve (May 13, 2013)

lookin good T. take care. of them critters in the zukes. possible squash bugs


----------



## dave_376 (May 14, 2013)

looks good. I was going to plant last weekend but had too many other chores to get done. I'm glad I didn't plant because we had a really cold night and I would have lost most of it. I will plant this weekend, weather permitting.


----------



## mainewoods (May 17, 2013)

That ain't fair!!


----------



## mainewoods (May 17, 2013)

Here's my May garden. View attachment 295886


----------



## tbow388 (May 17, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> Here's my May garden. View attachment 295886



THANK God I am not there!!!!

Here is my first bean.


----------



## mainewoods (May 17, 2013)

It isn't that bad but it sure feels like it is.:msp_biggrin: Still frost almost every night up here. Don't want to plant twice.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (May 17, 2013)

looking good! :tongue2:

That zucchini is doing well dude! 
I show do love me some stir fry wif some zucchini!


----------

